# Started setting up a few things



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Started setting up a few things this weekend. Here's a few pics plus a short shaky vid of what I've set up so far.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow! Love the hangman... great job! When you get a chance could you share the mechanics for your 3 ghosts up there from the haunted mansion? Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If those guys on the roof are thumbing a ride, I don't think they're going to get picked up

Love the rooftop setting!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looks great! I really like all the animations and those tombstones are sweet.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It all looks good, but I particularly ypur Poe stone.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Wow! When you get a chance could you share the mechanics for your 3 ghosts up there from the haunted mansion? Thanks


The three ghostlie amigos are my version of the hitchhiking ghosts. I found three different masks at my local Goodwill, Here's a close up.










Here's a pic of the mechanism. It runs off two air vent motors. I downloaded a how-to from Phantasmechanics


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! love your stones!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I love the Poe and Crane tombstones.


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I dig it.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 25, 2011)

looks awesome, I specially like the allen poe...good job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Loks great! Really liking the ghosts


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. The stones are amazing and the three ghostlie amigos look great and have nice movement.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome job! I also made the Hitchhiking ghosts a few years ago using the same design. Yours turned out great!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, spent Sat and Sun finishing the outside and getting the monsters ready to pose inside. Maybe I'll still have time to finish that Axworthy yet.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Love the poe headstone and the hangman is awesome!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a quick pic of the latest addition to my morgue/butcher shop.

(With apologies to my blonde friends)


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a few more pics of our front windows. Everthing goes on the roof or inside to prevent theft.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously, dude, do you get ANY mail or packages delivered to your house in October or does it get left at the foot of the driveway?:googly:


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Had a few more guests show up to the party.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

A close up of my floating candelabra, sorry about the reflection in the windows.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow... This is really awesome.


----------

